# Puppy swallowed plastic finger toothbrush! Will she poop it out?



## bimmergirl84 (Jun 23, 2009)

Worried sick! 

Our 17 week old, 30lb German shepherd pup got a hold of her finger toothbrush and swallowed the whole thing. It is about the size of a thimble and is made of very soft pliable plastic. I'm so worried that it might cause an obstruction in her small intestine. She's has passed plenty of small rocks, twigs, grass, leaves, rope toy pieces, paper, paper, candy wrappers, etc.... but this is the largest piece she's ever swallowed. She just eats everything! 

How long until it passes? I'm going through her poop to see if/when it's there. She's had two bowel movements since she swallowed it. Poop is pretty normal, appetite normal, activity normal. No vomiting, no diarrhea etc. 

It's the little finger brush in this picture.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Ahh, the joy of puppies.

My dogs have passed much worse. All three of them have stomachs of steel....

Thats not to say that I can tell you 100% everything is ok....but...I would just keep an eye on her like you are already doing.... I would be surprised if that would cause an obstruction. Just watch closely...if by tomorrow she is still pooping normally I would relax more and if by the day after she is still eating/pooping normally I would think she is fine.

Good luck.... this is just the start!! Puppies are nuts!


----------



## platinumtlc (Aug 9, 2009)

I would think it would pass eventually. This has nothing to do with dogs but I accidentally swallowed a piece of plastic once (long story) and we were about to induce vomiting until we called poison control and they told us to not do that and instead it will just pass through HA!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

It will pass between 12-48 hours. My dog tends to pass everything within 24 but some dogs are slower.

And it should be fine, I don't think it's big enough to cause an obstruction.

By the way, that's my dog's favorite toothpaste!


----------



## bimmergirl84 (Jun 23, 2009)

Thank you guys & gals for the reassurance. As of right now everything is still normal. I just want to see that thing in her poop and then I'll rest easy.  

She LOVES that toothpaste as well. I haven't really been able to brush her teeth though. She thinks "oh wow treats! but stop sticking your fingers in my mouth, I'm trying to eat!"


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Your best reassurance is to take your dog to a vet. Relying on the internet for reassurance is a risk.


----------

